# Cleaning and maintenance for my classic



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Hello

i have just recently brought a gaggia classic and wondered what cleaning I could do to it to have it running as good as it can before I start pulling shots on it! I'm. It sure how well the previous owner looked after it so just wanted to get it as good and clean as I can before use!

many thanks for your help

ben:drink:


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Have you not got the answers you need from your other posts?


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Unfortunately not, the other answers tell me what I shouldn't do rather then what I can do?.....


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

First thing, give it a good clean. Remove the shower plate - be careful not to strip the Phillips screw. Get some Gaggia or Puly descaler - this is not the same as the cleaner used in backflushing. Check the portafilters - likely to be encrusted with a layer of coffee oils and tar. Soak in Puly cleaner or Cafeza - brings them up like new - same for baskets. If the water in your area is hard avoid using in the Classic to prevent scale build up which can cause problems. Descale every two or three months or so depending on how frequently you're using it and your Classic should serve you well.


----------



## Beanben (Aug 12, 2014)

Thanks so much systemic kid! Really helpful cheers


----------



## Charliej (Feb 25, 2012)

One good idea is to find yourself an industrial fasteners place with a trade counter and take the screw that holds the shower screen there with you and get a matching sized screw made from food grade stainless but with an allen key head then you are much less likely to ever round it off.


----------

